# Perth vs. Brisbane



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

If you were to choose to live in Perth or Brisbane area, which would you choose? What are the advantages and disadvantages of each area?

We probably will not have a chance to visit both areas before deciding, so any help that you guys can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------

